# [Allianz@Onyxia] Unstoppable sucht!



## Fräsh (9. August 2007)

Hallo Liebe Mitspieler,

wir suchen noch leistungsbereite Schamanen die Mo, Di, Mi, Do ab 18uhr zur Verfügung stehen. 
Da wir recht neu sind und unsere HP noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist, wende ich mich an dieses Forum.
Auch Heilklassen wie Priester und Paladine sind stark gesucht und können Stammplätze ergattern.

Wir haben derzeit 2 Gruppen die Kara clearen und planen die nächste Woche auch Gruuls Lair zu clearen. 
Es ist derzeit nicht möglich einen festen Platz in unseren beiden Stammgruppen zu bekommen, ihr würdet 
lediglich Ersatz sein.Eine dritte (letzte) Gruppe wäre denkbar, aber benötigt wohl noch den ein oder andern
zuverlässigen Heiler und einen fähigen Raidleader. An den Schadensklassen sollte es nicht
mangeln. 

Ab Gruul wird bei uns das DKP-System greifen, welches auch schon voll funktionsfähig ist. 
Heroische Instanzen werden auch regelmässig besucht (allein schon wegen dem Resiequip). 
Falls ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und unseren Vorraussetzungen (Zu erlesen im Forum) gerecht werden könnt bewerbt euch doch bei uns im Forum.

bewerben!!!<< Bewerbung auf unserem Board!!!

Bis bald

Fräsh


----------



## Fräsh (3. September 2007)

push


----------



## Fräsh (11. September 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> push



nochmal ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (12. September 2007)

interesse:yes, wie stehts mit warris? xD besteht d ane chance?^^


----------



## Fräsh (18. September 2007)

Die Offkrieger sind atm leider gut besetzt, aber Deff-Krieger haben wir noch 1-2 Plätze mit sicheren Kararaids.

wie gesagt schiesst einfach ne Bewerbung ab

www.unstoppable.freaxnet.de (wird vorraussichtlich diese Woche neue URL wegen Serverumzug)

MfG und sry für die späte Antwort


----------



## Fräsh (19. September 2007)

neue URL

www.unstoppable-gilde.de


----------

